# Hope I don't regret this.......



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

I am planning on upgrading my '04 TiAg 330ci, SP, myrtle wood, gray leather, 6 speed, and M3 lip spoiler for a new '04 TiAg M3, 6 speed, PP, Al trim, gray leather, width adj/lumbar, HK, and xenons. I originally had planned on the M3 but was worried about the engine failures. Although I really like my 330 Ci, I regret not getting the M. 

Should happen by the end of the month unless I come to my senses; I'm going to take a beating on the 330 Ci. I was going to wait for the next generation M3 but am convinced that I don't like the styling direction BMW has chosen.

Also, not getting any real deal on the M3 here in Arizona.


But, you only live once! :thumbup:


----------



## jtg (Oct 9, 2003)

go 4 it.
you live only once and can't take anything with you when you go.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

dmk said:


> Also, not getting any real deal on the M3 here in Arizona.


why don't you shop some "nearby" out of town dealerships?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

dmk said:


> I am planning on upgrading my '04 TiAg 330ci, SP, myrtle wood, gray leather, 6 speed, and M3 lip spoiler for a new '04 TiAg M3, 6 speed, PP, Al trim, gray leather, width adj/lumbar, HK, and xenons. I originally had planned on the M3 but was worried about the engine failures. Although I really like my 330 Ci, I regret not getting the M.
> 
> Should happen by the end of the month unless I come to my senses; I'm going to take a beating on the 330 Ci. I was going to wait for the next generation M3 but am convinced that I don't like the styling direction BMW has chosen.
> 
> ...


Check out the new M3 on the classifieds board in Atlanta...sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> Check out the new M3 on the classifieds board in Atlanta...sounds like a good deal to me.


Thanks,

I took a look, sounds like a great deal but I need to have a traditional 6 speed (no SMG) and would prefer TiAg or TiGray. For this much money, I want to get the car equipped to my liking.

The local dealer has a car pretty close to what I would have ordered and it is due to arrive in about 2 weeks. I have my deposit on it, and plan on getting this car. I ordered my 330 Ci and really don't feel like waiting 6 weeks again.


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

AJAX said:


> why don't you shop some "nearby" out of town dealerships?


Any suggestions?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

dmk said:


> I originally had planned on the M3 but was worried about the engine failures.


Sell before the drivetrain warranty runs out.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Excellent ! :thumbup:


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Sell before the drivetrain warranty runs out.


Are the engine failures still a concern on the '04 and '05 M3? :dunno: I've been told the 100,000 mile engine warranty does not apply to the new M3s.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

You should be able to get a good deal on an '04 here in Arizona....atleast $1000 to $1500 below MSRP. Maybe the problem is that you were already on the hook for a 330 and now you're switching to the M3 so the dealer kinda has you. Definitely don't be afraid to hit all the dealerships in the state (3 in Phoenix, 1 in Tucson) plus Palm Springs, CA or southern NV if you're willing to take a 4 hour drive in order to save $1000 or more. I think its worth it plus you get a good start on your 1200 mile break-in


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> You should be able to get a good deal on an '04 here in Arizona....atleast $1000 to $1500 below MSRP. Maybe the problem is that you were already on the hook for a 330 and now you're switching to the M3 so the dealer kinda has you. Definitely don't be afraid to hit all the dealerships in the state (3 in Phoenix, 1 in Tucson) plus Palm Springs, CA or southern NV if you're willing to take a 4 hour drive in order to save $1000 or more. I think its worth it plus you get a good start on your 1200 mile break-in


Best I could do was $1250 off inventory M3 at BMW N.S., $750 off ordered car. The tax difference between here and there essentially nullifies the savings on an ordered car. I did not like any of the cars that were in stock (mainly carbon/jet black, SMG, 19" rims). I actually already have the 330 Ci and it is paid for, so should'nt be a factor in the deal unless I trade it in.

The Nevada dealers seemed pricey (LV and Henderson); but I will check out Palm Springs.

Still trying to decide lease or buy? I really would like to think I will keep this car a long time, or at least until the "bangle" effect fades away.

Really looking forward to getting the car soon


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

What does "TiAg" stand for ???

Curious ?

Thanks


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

flashinthepan said:


> What does "TiAg" stand for ???
> 
> Curious ?
> 
> Thanks


Ti = Titanium
Ag = Silver

At least it does according to the Periodic Table.

Alex


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

BahnBaum said:


> Ti = Titanium
> Ag = Silver
> 
> At least it does according to the Periodic Table.
> ...


Well, periodically.....otherwise it just means T-eye-Ahh-G.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

dmk said:


> Best I could do was $1250 off inventory M3 at BMW N.S., $750 off ordered car. The tax difference between here and there essentially nullifies the savings on an ordered car. I did not like any of the cars that were in stock (mainly carbon/jet black, SMG, 19" rims). I actually already have the 330 Ci and it is paid for, so should'nt be a factor in the deal unless I trade it in.
> 
> The Nevada dealers seemed pricey (LV and Henderson); but I will check out Palm Springs.
> 
> ...


Just did a quick check of inventory in the area. There are 34 M3's (including both Coupes and Converts.) on lots in the Phoenix area (3 dealerships). 16 are up at NS including a Carbon Black/Cinnamon vehicle that I'm sure has been on the lot for at least 3 or 4 months. It has the 19's, Nav, etc. (very loaded). It has to be the same one I saw there months ago. I'd imagine there could be a fire sale once the 2005's start showing up. Afterall, what kind of dealer is going to continue sitting on cars and incurring monthly holding costs when he could just get rid of it and still make a $1500 to $2000 profit???


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

dmk said:


> I am planning on upgrading my '04 TiAg 330ci, SP, myrtle wood, gray leather, 6 speed, and M3 lip spoiler for a new '04 TiAg M3, 6 speed, PP, Al trim, gray leather, width adj/lumbar, HK, and xenons. I originally had planned on the M3 but was worried about the engine failures. Although I really like my 330 Ci, I regret not getting the M.
> 
> Should happen by the end of the month unless I come to my senses; I'm going to take a beating on the 330 Ci. I was going to wait for the next generation M3 but am convinced that I don't like the styling direction BMW has chosen.
> 
> ...


Your statement is really confusing, what do you mean come to your senses, its a no brainer, the current M3 style and power is awesome, it has a modern and classic look into one. Dont think about it..just get it...there should be no deals on a new M3....highly doubt it.

the only issue is MONEY, I dont see any other issue

I dont understand your post and its not even a question to ask yourself as long as the cash is there.

If I had the extra money, I would dump my M3 and get the Vantage AM, immediately, I dont even need to question it.

SO JUST DO IT and stop biatching... :angel:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Dude, wait and get the Club Sport!


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I find it interseting that we go through cars so fast. How many cars have you had in the last 4 years?


----------



## dmk (Mar 17, 2003)

Riuster said:


> Your statement is really confusing, what do you mean come to your senses, its a no brainer, the current M3 style and power is awesome, it has a modern and classic look into one. Dont think about it..just get it...there should be no deals on a new M3....highly doubt it.
> 
> the only issue is MONEY, I dont see any other issue
> 
> ...


DONE on July 24th


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

Mpire said:


> I find it interseting that we go through cars so fast. How many cars have you had in the last 4 years?


2

I need a new one every 3 years


----------

